# Josè Mourinho e la sorpresa ad Amadeus e figlio. Video.



## fabri47 (16 Settembre 2019)

Durante la puntata di *Domenica in* del 15 settembre 2019, la presentatrice *Mara Venier* ha fatto una *sorpresa *ad *Amadeus*, la moglie Giovanna e loro figlio *Josè Sebastiani*. Trattasi di un video messaggio di *Josè Mourinho*, ex allenatore dell'Inter, squadra del cuore di Amadeus il quale, dieci anni fa, ha dato a suo figlio proprio il nome del portoghese.

"_Josè Sebastiani, ti auguro tanta felicità e che un giorno possa realizzare il tuo sogno di difendere la porta dell'Inter nella prima squadra_" sono state le parole di Mourinho rivolte al figlio del futuro presentatore di Sanremo 2020, che attualmente gioca nei pulcini dell'Inter.

Video al secondo post.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Settembre 2019)




----------



## Tobi (16 Settembre 2019)

L'allenatore piu sopravvalutato della storia. 
La prima champions con il porto, grazie ad un Milan extraterrestre...che si suicidò contro il Deportivo e grazie ad un triplete sculato dal primo all'ultimo istante. (Oltre che favori arbitrali)


----------

